# Installing 360 Vent Cover



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

Below are the steps I used to install a 360 Vent Cover in 15 Minutes.

1. This is what the Outback's existing Vent cap looks like.









2. The lid simply pops off as shown.









3. This picture shows the black vent pipe which is attacted to the Black Water Holding Tank. It also shows the top lip of the existing old vent cap base.









4. Just cut off the top lip of the existing old cap base ( it is made of soft plastic and cuts easily with a utility knife ). Place the new Vent Flange onto the white cylinder base of the new 360 Vent Cap. The new 360 Vent cylinder will just fit inside the existing old cap base now that the top lip is cut off.









5. Slide the new 360 Vent Cap down into the old existing Cap-base being sure to have the white cylinder base of the new vent slide over top of the black vent pipe which is inside the old existing cap-base. Drill 4 little holes through the old cap-base and the white cylinder and secure them together with screws in the holes.









6. Hold the flange from the new 360 Vent up at the top of the cylinder while you silicone around the slight space between the old and new cap-base. Slide the Flange down into the silicone so that it sticks below. Apply silicone around the top of the new flange and the cylinder part of the 360 Vent cover and it will be water tight.









YOUR DONE !


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Now THIS is the way to post MODS! Nice job, and thanks!

This may be one of my future mods, as I broke the vent cap while washing the roof! It was VERY brittle, and I just brushed it with the handle and KAPOWIE!

What's the going price for the 360?


----------



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Now THIS is the way to post MODS! Nice job, and thanks!
> 
> This may be one of my future mods, as I broke the vent cap while washing the roof! It was VERY brittle, and I just brushed it with the handle and KAPOWIE!
> 
> ...


Camping World = $30


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Uh..i just don't get it. Can you explain the process at bit better? LOL!!


----------



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Uh..i just don't get it. Can you explain the process at bit better? LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This web site should explain the venting process very well.

http://www.rvnetlinx.com/dba/dba.php?id=5676&cat=p08


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great job well done








Like the way you posted it
I guess I'll have to look into one of those

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome job on the mod and posting it. You have raised the bar









Thor


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Guess I'll have to show this to DH.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice mod, Chips!

And thanks for the great documentation. Well done!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice job and thanks for posting all the pics. It looks like a worthwhile job but after installing a Maxx Air vent cover last week in 112 degree I may wait until the fall.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks, Chips! That was one of the best mod posts we've had. You did it with us in mind and we all appreciate it!!!


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Dumb question: Does it vent better?


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I installed mine last Fall and it works just as advertised. There was a lingering odor from our black tank prior to installing it and immediately after installing it the odor went away and has never come back.

Almost as good is the fielding the questions you will get when people see it in action. Some people can't figure it out at all. I had a guy guess it was a weathervane and a lady asked me if it was a radio antenna.

I have pondered installing it on the grey water vent stack as well but there really isn't any problem with it. $30 is pretty cheap but still too expensive if you really don't need the mod.

Reverie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Chips said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Uh..i just don't get it. Can you explain the process at bit better? LOL!!
> ...


Chips...Hope you knew I was joking around. You did a GREAT job of showing us how to install this.


----------



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Chips said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon_Camper said:
> ...


I get the joke now. I see you were asking about the steps I used, not the Vent Website. No offence taken. In fact, anyone who wants to understand the principle behind how the 360 Sanitation Vent Cap works, should check out the link to the manufacturer's website anyway.


----------



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

BOY DOES THIS 360 VENT COVER WORK! ! !

We tested out the 360 degree Sanitation Vent Cover this weekend and its FANTASTIC. To test it out, we decided to not put any chemicals in the Black water Holding Tank. Not once, that right, NOT once did we ever get any smell when we openned the toilet valve to flush the toilet. I suspect that because the vent creates a negative pressure in the black water tank, this causes all gases to move up and out the roof vent. As the toilet valve is openned, I think, air flows down into the black holding tank through the toilet valve, rather than up through the toilet valve if there was a positive pressure of gas in the holding tank. I hope this makes sense to those of you who read this.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

That is great except for one thing. I have been Gilliganized. My White cover isn't even remotely centered over the Black Vent Pipe. I don't dare put that much stress on it to try and center it so no shark fin for me!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

NJMikeC said:


> That is great except for one thing. I have been Gilliganized. My White cover isn't even remotely centered over the Black Vent Pipe. I don't dare put that much stress on it to try and center it so no shark fin for me!
> [snapback]120875[/snapback]​


No problem Mike, with a little care and a thin putty knife you can work the cap off of the roof and replace it with the one that comes with the vent.

This is how mine worked out, sorry for the lousy quality, I took it from inside the house and zoomed in with my picture software.










Mike


----------



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

NJMikeC said:


> That is great except for one thing. I have been Gilliganized. My White cover isn't even remotely centered over the Black Vent Pipe. I don't dare put that much stress on it to try and center it so no shark fin for me!
> [snapback]120875[/snapback]​


As Mike shows in the picture above, you don't need to mount the 360 cover the way I did. The base flange that comes with it is large and can replace your original base.


----------

